# Error!



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I keep getting more of these error messages when trying to access parts of this site:

"Server Error, unable to connect to fastcgi server."

Getting it from multiple locations.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Sometimes I see this - I think its to do with the speed of request from the server to you..... not entirely sure. A resend for a page always then fixes it.


----------

